# Offizielle Mountainbikestrecken in Köln, Bonn & Umgebung



## Beach90 (17. April 2015)

Hallo IBCler,

ich brauche eure Unterstützung zur Recherche für ein zukünftiges Projekt.

*Wer von euch kann mir eine legale, offizielle Mountainbikestrecke um KBU-Land nennen? 

Bedingung:
Die Strecke muss amtlich genehmigt und für alle Biker frei zugänglich Sein. *

Am Besten: Tauglich für die breite Masse an Bikern und sollte nach Möglichkeit Variationen für alle Fahrtechniklevel anbieten  (Vorbild Flowtrail Stromberg). Legale Downhillstrecken dürfen gerne genannt werden, sofern welche existieren.

Ausgenommen davon sind Dirttracks & BMX Strecken.

Ich habe bisher folgende legale Strecken im Angebot: (die allesamt nicht im KBU-Land sind )
Bikepark Winterberg
Bikepark Willingen
Flowtrail Bad Ems
Flowtrail Bad Endbach
Flowtrail Stromberg
Trailground Brilon

Vielen Dank für die Mithilfe,
Max


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2015)

Gibt's in Aachen nicht eine offizielle Strecke?

In kbu kenne ich sonst nix, das Spass macht 

2-Schanzentour in RP noch.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (17. April 2015)

Momentan wird im Hürtgenwald eine gebaut, is aber noch nicht eröffnet
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-park-huertgenwald.730153/

Dann gibt es noch die offiziell ausgeschilderten Strecken Rund um Bad Münstereifel, das ist aber Trailfrei und eher was zum Rundrollen.
http://www.mtb-muenstereifel.de/

Ansonsten gibts wie von Sun erwähnt noch in Aachen den Park.
http://www.gelaendefahrrad-aachen.de/de/bikepark/infos

Gleich hinter der Grenze gibts noch was in malmedy, je nachdem wo man herkommt käme das vielleicht auch in betracht:
http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/

oder filthy http://www.filthytrails.be/EN/INDEX/index.php


----------



## Mountain_Screen (17. April 2015)

Über die Eröffnung wurde leider nichts mehr kommuniziert, wenn es mal fertig ist gäb es hier wohl noch ein offizielen Trail.

http://www.metabolon-bikepark.de/

EDIT:
In Attendorn gibts noch einen angelegten Singletrail von der Stadt. Im unteren Teil ist wohl noch ein Dirtpark/Pumptrack. Die Strecke ist wohl recht einfach gehalten.


----------



## Andreas.blub (17. April 2015)

Aachen ist leider nicht für alle frei zugänglich. Nur für Vereinsmitglieder oder man muss eine Karte lösen.


----------



## BockAufBiken (17. April 2015)

Bikepark Boppard, Trailpark Mehring


----------



## Beach90 (17. April 2015)

Okay, vielen Dank schon einmal für die Vorschläge. Im Raum Köln/Bonn/SU gibt es scheinbar keine legalen Strecken.

Wenn wir nun annehmen, dass in Deutschland 13 Mio. Menschen regelmäßig Mountainbike fahren (Quelle http://de.statista.com/statistik/daten/studie/171142/umfrage/haeufigkeit-von-mountainbike-fahren-in-der-freizeit/), und in diesem Ballungsgebiet ca. 1,9 Mio Einwohner wohnen, dann fahren mehr als 200 000 Menschen in der Region MTB, ohne dass sie über eine legale Strecke verfügen. Komisch!

Einwohner (Quelle https://www.it.nrw.de/statistik/a/daten/eckdaten/r511dichte.html): 
*Köln * 1 034 175 
*Bonn* 311 287
*Rhein-Sieg-Kreis: *580 000


----------



## route61 (17. April 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Okay, vielen Dank schon einmal für die Vorschläge. Im Raum Köln/Bonn/SU gibt es scheinbar keine legalen Strecken.
> 
> Wenn wir nun annehmen, dass in Deutschland 13 Mio. Menschen regelmäßig Mountainbike fahren ...



Völlig übertrieben. Fährt ca. jeder sechste regelmäßig MTB? Ganz klar nein.


----------



## Trekki (17. April 2015)

Deine Zahlen sind hinter einer Paywall. Aber so etwas zählt bestimmt mit zu den häufigsten MTB Routen 




Wenn die Eifel noch mit zu dem von Dir betrachteten Gebiet gehört - also rechtlich Rheinland Pfalz - ist es hier zusammen gefasst. Es sind also alle Wege erlaubt, nicht nicht ausdrücklich das Rad verbieten. Und somit gibt es reichlich km, auf denen das MTB genutzt werden kann.


----------



## Beach90 (18. April 2015)

Trekki: Wo ist die Paywall? Konnte problemlos auf die Zahlen zugreifen.

Edit: Okay, nun ist da eine Paywall.  Habe den Link noch einmal gecheckt.
Gestern wurde mit dort folgendes Angezeigt:
3,36 Mio Menschen fahren regelmäßig Mountainbike
Weitere 9,4 Mio Menschen fahren fahren ab und zu Mountainbike. 

Ich frage mal bei der DIMB nach ob wir noch mehr Zahlenwerkbekommen können. Bei der Zahl der Mountainbikebesitzer ist sicher auch Deutschlandweit ein Süd-Nord gefälle festzustellen. 

Interessanter Weise sprießen in RLP die legalen Strecken nur so aus dem Boden. In NRW legendlich im Sauerland, wo der Tourismus eine wichtige Wirtschaftstütze ist. 
Komischer Weise, kenne ich nur Bikestrecken, die im Regierungsbezik Köln geschlossen wurden. Allerdings hat die Politik hier nie Anstalten gemacht für eine Alternative zu sorgen.


----------



## Schildbürger (18. April 2015)

> ...ohne dass sie über eine legale Strecke verfügen. Komisch!


Wieso? Das Fahrradfahren im Wald ist in NRW doch erlaubt... Wir sind hier ja nicht in BaWü...



Beach90 schrieb:


> Trekki: Wo ist die Paywall? Konnte problemlos auf die Zahlen zugreifen.





> Um diese Premium-Statistik anzusehen, benötigen Sie einen Premium-Account
> Falls Sie über einen Premium-Account verfügen, melden Sie sich bitte an.



Geht es dir hier um Marketing?

Die meisten fahren mit dem MTB in der Stadt oder auf Forstautobahnen.
Die kennen keine MTB Strecken.

Letztens ist mir so ein "Stadtfahrer" begegnet, der fuhr mit einem ganz sauberes MTB auf einer Straße durch den Wald.
Wir sprachen kurz miteinander und ich sagte ihm das ich ein paar Trails fahren wolle. Er war neugierig und fuhr mit...
Nach dem zweiten Trail hatte ich den Eindruck das er Panik in den Augen hatte und etwas verkrampft wirkte... Das war nichts für ihn...
Und so trennten sich unsere Wege. Dabei sind wir nur zwei kurze Wege runtergerollt.
Ach ja, er beschwerte sich noch das sein Rad schmutzig geworden war und es Schaden nehmen könne, ich erwähnte die Artgerechte Bewegung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. April 2015)

Ich glaube (habe aber keine Statistik zur Hand), der MTB Typ "Stadtfahrer" von oben bringt zahlenmässig den größten Beitrag zur Anzahl der MTB Fahrer.
Die Rechnung mit dem Ergebnis von 200.000 unterversorgten MTB lern im KBU Raum wird nicht korrekt sein. Ich sehe 2 nicht berücksichtige Parameter in der Rechnung
- der Übergang von "Stadtfahrer" zum "artgerechten Einsatz" ist weit und fliessend
- eine MTB Strecke wie im Eingangspost (Bikepark, Flowtrail) deckt nur ein Teil vom "artgerechten Einsatz" ab

Beide Parameter verringern den Anteil der unterversorgten MTB ler wesentlich. Ich glaube, dass nur noch eine einstellige % Zahl der 200.000 so eine Strecke regelmässig aufsuchen wird.


----------



## Beach90 (18. April 2015)

http://www.pd-f.de/wp-content/uploads/kalins-pdf/singles/themenblatt-die-fahrradwelt-in-zahlen.pdf

3,5 - 4 Mio laut DIMB.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (18. April 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die meisten fahren mit dem MTB in der Stadt oder auf Forstautobahnen.
> Die kennen keine MTB Strecken.



Es ist ja auch absolut legitim das MTB für andere Zwecke zu nutzen. Vielfach möchten die Nutzer einfach nur gemütlich Radfahren und da sie zwangsläufig auch mal durch den Wald müssen und auch dort angenehm fahren wollen, haben sie sich für ein MTB entschieden.


----------



## Trekki (18. April 2015)

Interessanter Auszug aus dem Themenblatt


> 800: durchschnittlicher Energieverbauch beim Radfahren pro Stunde, in Kalorien



Laut meiner Spiro-Messung bringe ich je Herzschlag 145Ws (=J) auf die Pedale. Dies sind in der nicht-SI Einheit 35cal. D.h. nach 23 Herzschlägen habe ich die Stundenleistung eines durchschnittlichen Radfahrers erbracht? Nee, so schlimm ist es nicht. Da wird wohl eher das Themenblatt unsinn geschrieben haben. Die Frage ist, wieviel sonstiger Unsinn noch in dem Themenblatt steht.


----------



## route61 (18. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Interessanter Auszug aus dem Themenblatt
> 
> 
> Laut meiner Spiro-Messung bringe ich je Herzschlag 145Ws (=J) auf die Pedale. Dies sind in der nicht-SI Einheit 35cal. D.h. nach 23 Herzschlägen habe ich die Stundenleistung eines durchschnittlichen Radfahrers erbracht? Nee, so schlimm ist es nicht. Da wird wohl eher das Themenblatt unsinn geschrieben haben. Die Frage ist, wieviel sonstiger Unsinn noch in dem Themenblatt steht.



Die haben da Kalorien geschrieben, meinten aber Kilokalorien. Dann würde die Größenordnung stimmen.


----------



## LukePC (18. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> Laut meiner Spiro-Messung bringe ich je Herzschlag 145Ws (=J) auf die Pedale. Dies sind in der nicht-SI Einheit 35cal. D.h. nach 23 Herzschlägen habe ich die Stundenleistung eines durchschnittlichen Radfahrers erbracht? Nee, so schlimm ist es nicht. Da wird wohl eher das Themenblatt unsinn geschrieben haben. Die Frage ist, wieviel sonstiger Unsinn noch in dem Themenblatt steht.



Wenn wir also den Unterschlagenen Faktor 1.000 berücksichtigen musst du 23.000 Herzschläge für diese Energiemenge machen.
Demnach rechnen die mit einem Puls von 6,4 Hertz (1/s)... > 380er Puls
Was immer noch nicht sooo viel Sinn macht. Da der Mensch aber keinen 100% Wirkungsgrad hat, (habe irgendwas von ca. 1/8 bis 1/4 im Kopf,) erzeugt man neben der Mechanischen Leistung ja noch reichlich Wärme. Die zählt auch als Energieverbrauch. Demnach kann ein "durchschnittlicher" Trekki die 800kcal wohl mit ca. 60er Puls fahren - wenn er da nicht ineffizenter wird 


Und Edith meint, das wären wahnwitzige 532 Höhenmeter/Stunde Steigleistung bei 100kg Systemgewicht mit ordentlich Gepäck und 60er Puls. 
In der Praxis muss man davon aber noch Rollwiderstand und Ketten-Verluste abziehen und landet dann vl bei 80er Puls.

Ein rechnerischer Durchschnittspuls von 100 (vl ein realer von 120?) würde schon 887 Hm/Stunde bringen. Ist die Puls-Leistung wirklich annähernd Linear? Ich glaub ich hätte gefühlt den doppelten Puls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (18. April 2015)

Es wird jetzt recht OT ...



LukePC schrieb:


> Wenn wir also den Unterschlagenen Faktor 1.000 berücksichtigen musst du 23.000 Herzschläge für diese Energiemenge machen.
> Demnach rechnen die mit einem Puls von 6,4 Hertz (1/s)... > 380er Puls
> Was immer noch nicht sooo viel Sinn macht. Da der Mensch aber keinen 100% Wirkungsgrad hat, (habe irgendwas von ca. 1/8 bis 1/4 im Kopf,) erzeugt man neben der Mechanischen Leistung ja noch reichlich Wärme. Die zählt auch als Energieverbrauch. Demnach kann ein "durchschnittlicher" Trekki die 800kcal wohl mit ca. 60er Puls fahren - wenn er da nicht ineffizenter wird


Den Wirkungsgrad hast Du ganz gut behalten. Laut Sauerstoff Aufnahme verbrenne ich 600J je Herzschlag, davon kommen aber nur 145J an den Pedalen an. Rollwiederstand etc. ist hierbei nicht berücksichtigt, gemessen wurde an den Pedalen.

Die Messwerte sind
HF: 157/min -> 2.6/s
Leistung: 377W

Meine Rechnung hierzu:
Arbeit je Herzschlag: 377W/(2.6/s) = 145Ws = 145J
Oder 5517 Herzschläge für das Stundenmittel (800000/145). Ergibt einen 91er Puls (5517/60)

Von daher schon - wie auch Route61 angemerkt hat - plausible Werte.

Dies sind natürlich sehr individuelle Zahlen und nur mit einem Faktor 0.5 .. 3 mit anderen zu vergleichen. Aber von den absoluten Werten schon passend - sie sind nicht mit einem Schätz-O-Meter sondern mit einer medizinisch genutzen Einrichtung aufgenommen.




LukePC schrieb:


> Ist die Puls-Leistung wirklich annähernd Linear? Ich glaub ich hätte gefühlt den doppelten Puls...


so sieht es bei einem trekki aus



Linkes Diagramm, "gerade" Kurve in grün: getretene Leistung
Rechtes Diagramm, lila Kurve: HF
Ein komplett linearer Zusammenhang ist nicht da, bei der HF gibt es einen Offset da ja ein trekki nicht nur aus Beinen besteht sondern noch ein ganzer Körper als nutzloser Ballast dran hängt und Sauerstoff verbrennt.

Zurück zum Thema: wenn ich eine Tour mit 2 Höhenmeter ausschreibe und dann die Meute 2000 Höhenmeter hoch scheuche, werde ich einiges an Kritik einstecken müssen. Sehr berechtigt. Dies ist die Kritik, die ich an das verlinkte Papier mache: dort ist einfach ein Faktor 1000 unterschlagen worden. Da frage ich mich, was dort sonst noch unterschlagen wurde und halte daher das ganze für unglaubwürdig.

Wer mich kennt, kann sich nicht eine trekki Tour mit 2 Höhenmetern vorstellen 

-trekki


----------



## Beach90 (18. April 2015)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wieso? Das Fahrradfahren im Wald ist in NRW doch erlaubt... Wir sind hier ja nicht in BaWü...
> 
> Geht es dir hier um Marketing?



Back2Topic: 
1) Fahrradfahren lässt der Gesetzgeber in NRW zwar zu, da zum einen ein *befestigter Weg* auch ein netter Trail sein kann und wir zum anderen den Wald aus dem Grund der *Naherholung* betreten.
2) Nein, hier geht es keineswegs um Marketing. Mir geht es darum ein Ergebnis zu forumulieren, dessen Lösung ich denke zu ahnen. Es gibt im Regierungsbezik Köln keine einzige legale MTB-Strecke für ein 'breitensportliches' Publikum aka. Flowtrail oder irgendwas was schon im Bestand war und nur hätte offiziell abgenommen werden müssen. Wenn in diesem Großraum hier, konservativ geschätzt, 200 000 MTB Besitzer GIBT, die durch solch eine Strecke angezogen werden *könnten*, dann denke ich, dass hier sehr wohl auch die Politik in der Pflicht ist, eine akzeptable Lösung zu offerieren.
Die Frage ist doch: Ist es aus Gründen des Umwelt- & Landschaftsschutzes vertretbar, alle Projekte zu boykottieren, solch eine Strecke/Projekt zu errichten, sodass wir weiterhin 80 -100 Km weit mit dem Auto fahren müssen um eine offizielle Strecke zu haben oder ob solch eine Strecke nicht auch für die Umwelt das kleine Übel wäre. What does the cloud say?


----------



## route61 (18. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> ...
> Zurück zum Thema: wenn ich eine Tour mit 2 Höhenmeter ausschreibe und dann die Meute 2000 Höhenmeter hoch scheuche, werde ich einiges an Kritik einstecken müssen. Sehr berechtigt. Dies ist die Kritik, die ich an das verlinkte Papier mache: dort ist einfach ein Faktor 1000 unterschlagen worden. Da frage ich mich, was dort sonst noch unterschlagen wurde und halte daher das ganze für unglaubwürdig.
> ...
> -trekki



Lass mal die Kirche im Dorf. Klar ist das Papier mit Vorsicht zu genießen, wenn ein Fehler drin ist. Es ist aber leider so, dass meiner Erfahrung 
nach 80% der Leute Kalorien sagen/schreiben, wenn sie kcal meinen, bzw. wissen sie meist garnicht, dass es sich um kcal handelt, tun es also nicht bewusst.


----------



## Schildbürger (19. April 2015)

> Die Frage ist doch: Ist es aus Gründen des Umwelt- & Landschaftsschutzes vertretbar, alle Projekte zu boykottieren, solch eine Strecke/Projekt zu errichten, sodass wir weiterhin 80 -100 Km weit mit dem Auto fahren müssen um eine offizielle Strecke zu haben oder ob solch eine Strecke nicht auch für die Umwelt das kleine Übel wäre. What does the cloud say?


Aah... Ok.
Das Hauptproblem ist die intensive landwirtschaftliche Nutzung und die Bevölkerungsdichte hier, gerade am WE sind die Wege hier in der Gegend voll mit dem Fußvolk.
Und "in der Nähe" dürfte es für eine reine MTB Strecke "Flowtrail" zu eng sein um diese neben einem andern Weg zu bauen.
Chancen für einen Trailbau sehe ich erst bei/ab Wermelskirchen oder von Köln aus "hinter" Bechen.
Und noch was, es gibt hier auch zu wenig HM für einen Flowtrail so wie ich ihn verstehe.


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2015)

In KBU haben wir als NRWler Glück, dass wir überall fahren dürfen, wenn es nicht explizit gesperrt ist (Nationalpark oä) 

In RP ist das anders und wird gerade auch verschärft seitens des Forsts so dargestellt....

Mit anderen Worten brauchen wir  hier keinen "Zoo-Käfig" zum Spielen, in den wir uns verziehen müssen, sondern können gemeinschaftlich und unter Berücksichtigung anderer Nutzer den normalen Wald nutzen. 

Bolzen und Training für Downhill/Bestzeiten für die Strava-Pest sind dann eher ungünstig für das Verhältnis zu anderen...

Eine legale Downhillstrecke hat es sehr sehr schwer, die Ex-Erbauer von "Gisela" haben da ja auch schön ein Lehrstück über die Behäbigkeit der Bürokratie und den Wahrheitsgehalt schöner Worte erhalten 

In Bonn-Dottendorf hat es aber zumindest der Pumptrack geschafft.

Falls ihr da selber etwas aufziehen wollt, kann ich euch den "Legalize Freeride"-Leitfaden empfehlen, der zum Download auf der DIMB.de Seite zum Download bereit steht.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 30320 (20. April 2015)

Wir waren in Nettersheim mal an nem flowtrail dran, aber leider wie das meist so ist, haben die Leute die dann Verantwortung übernehmen sollten den klemmer gemacht und das Projekt wurde "im Sande" verlaufen gelassen.

Das was die muschi mal in der Kolumne geschrieben hat sollte man auch nicht vernachlässigen: Ghettoisierung !
Wenn es hier und da Bikeparks gibt könnte man ja auch den gedanken hegen "Hier MTBler da ist doch ne offizielle Strecke warum fährst du noch hier durch den Wald ?" Da haben ja aber viele keine Lust drauf nur noch auf angelegten Strecken der fliegenden Zunft zu fröhnen !


----------



## Pete04 (20. April 2015)

Genau, da sei der Herr vor! Wir waren innerhalb von 7 Tagen in der südlichen Vulkaneifel, im Hunsrück und im Ahrtal...
Und überall will ich nur Batterien aufladen; keine Moppeds und Fluglärm hören und einfach nur mit Wild und Gefieder
im Einklang unterwegs sein, grüße höflich Wanderer und hab' richtig Freude wenn die zurück grüßen...
Und da wollen mers doch aussuchen dürfen wo wir fahren - Turmspringen und Trampolin reduziert sich ja auch nitt auf springen,
sondern nass und trocken...LG, der Pete Auf den Ansatz bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Marc B (21. April 2015)

In Wuppertal-Barmen gibt es eine legale Downhill-Strecke (Kothen):


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> ...ich brauche eure Unterstützung zur Recherche für ein zukünftiges Projekt.



nach dem ganzen blabla mit leistungsgrafiken und kilojoule frage ich mich, um was es eigentlich geht? 
willst du dich für eine strecke stark machen oder suchst du einfach nur einen vorhandenen legalen spielplatz, um mit deinem gewerbe tätig sein zu können?


----------



## Beach90 (21. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mit anderen Worten brauchen wir  hier keinen "Zoo-Käfig" zum Spielen, in den wir uns verziehen müssen, sondern können gemeinschaftlich und unter Berücksichtigung anderer Nutzer den normalen Wald nutzen.


Ich selbst bin mit dem Betretungsrecht in NRW ja auch gar nicht so unzufrieden. Würden sich alle Biker an die DIMB-Trailrules halten wäre das auch äußerst erfreulich. Allerdings soll es keineswegs so sein, dass eine legale Strecke im Tausch gegen Betretungsverbote kommt.
Ziel sollte doch sein, die Mountainbiker, die z.B. in meiner Heimat gerne auf dem Natursteig Sieg unterwegs sind, diesen allerdings Blind folgen und teilweise weite Strecken tragen müssen zu kanalisieren um z.B. die Wanderwege zu entlasten und das miteinander im Wald entspannter zu machen.

@Enrgy: Butter bei die Fische: Ich wünsche mir, dass wir hier auch so ein Projekt stemmen können. Dabei frage ich mich warum das in unserer Region so ein aufwasch ist so eine Strecke zu bauen während sie andernorts aus dem Boden sprießen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Butter bei die Fische: Ich wünsche mir, dass wir hier auch so ein Projekt stemmen können. Dabei frage ich mich warum das in unserer Region so ein aufwasch ist so eine Strecke zu bauen während sie andernorts aus dem Boden sprießen.



ja, so ein flowtrail wäre schön. was hier im umkreis eher passiert sind geduldete/genehmigte enduro und dh strecken,also meist etwas härterer charakter, was nicht unbedingt die massen feierabendbiker anspricht.
irgendwie habe ich das gefühl, daß man in den anderen bundesländern zwar schon länger gegen mtb aktiv ist (2m regel etc), aber inzwischen auch erkannt hat, daß man nicht nur verbieten kann.
in nrw haben wir zwar das betretungsrecht und damit quasi "freies fahren", dafür tun sich die behörden umso schwerer mit einer genehmigung für eine strecke.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. April 2015)

Beach90 schrieb:


> Ich selbst bin mit dem Betretungsrecht in NRW ja auch gar nicht so unzufrieden. Würden sich alle Biker an die DIMB-Trailrules halten wäre das auch äußerst erfreulich. Allerdings soll es keineswegs so sein, dass eine legale Strecke im Tausch gegen Betretungsverbote kommt.
> Ziel sollte doch sein, die Mountainbiker, die z.B. in meiner Heimat gerne auf dem Natursteig Sieg unterwegs sind, diesen allerdings Blind folgen und teilweise weite Strecken tragen müssen zu kanalisieren um z.B. die Wanderwege zu entlasten und das miteinander im Wald entspannter zu machen.



Ich sehe keine Notwendigkeit um den Siegsteig von Bikern zu entlasten. In den letzten Wochen war ich mehrfach auf diesem unterwegs, auch an einem Feiertag und Sonntags. Die Anzahl der Wanderer die ich angetroffen habe kann ich an einer Hand abzählen.

Das man nicht einfach drauf los fahren kann, da stimme ich dir zu. Es erfordert ein wenig Planung bzw. Ortskenntnis um eine schöne Tour ohne viel schieberei oder tragerei zu haben.


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2015)

Hi,
die Gefahr, dass Streckensperrungen erfolgen, ist immer gegeben. 

Da sind einfach andere Lobby-Gruppen deutlich aktiver und besser vernetzt als wir! 

Und dann wird man auch schnell geneigt sein, die Biker abzuschieben in den "Park". Nach dem Motto: da haben wir jetzt was für euch getan, im Gegenzug sperren wir dann den Sieg/Rheinsteig. aus Politikersicht ein alltäglicher Kuhhandel.

Ähnlich bei Skatern zu beobachten oder wie gesagt bei Gisela.

Nur als Beispiel:
Für den Flowtrail BadEms hat sich eine mittlerweile 40Leute starke Gruppe engagiert und trotzdem arbeiten die manchmal nur zu zweit an der Strecke...

Wer Ehrenamt/Verein kennt, weiss, dass man eine hohe Frustrationstoleranzgrenze haben muss; zum Feiern und Fähren sind alle dabei, zum Arbeiten nur wenige...

Auch fehlt mir ein wenig das Gelände, wo haben wir mal 300Tiefenmeter am Stück, bei denen es sich nicht um Naturschutz (7G) handelt?

Grüsse


----------



## Trekki (21. April 2015)

sun909 schrieb:


> Auch fehlt mir ein wenig das Gelände, wo haben wir mal 300Tiefenmeter am Stück, bei denen es sich nicht um Naturschutz (7G) handelt?


300m am Stück müssen es doch gar nicht sein, mit weniger kann man auch Spass haben: über Ostern hatte ich Spass in DK auf einer Strecke in der Nähe vom "Himmelberg" (147m ü NN  ). Aber leider 800km von KBU entfernt.
Auf der Strecke waren die Steigungen bzw. Gefälle am Stück max. 40m, aber insgesgesamt durchaus anspruchsvoll. Eine durchgehende Runde "blau" (technisch einfach), "rot" Alternativen (technisch interessant) und "schwarz" Alternativen (nicht für jeden geeignet).

Siehe Seite 2 auf dieser PDF Datei. Ein Video schneide ich gerade - bitte um noch etwas Geduld.

-trekki


----------



## Enrgy (21. April 2015)

was wir hier im gegensatz zu stromberg nicht haben, ist ein gelände mit wenig gefälle und trotzdem genug höhenmetern. das meiste, wo es bergab geht, sind doch die taleinschnitte der fließgewässer. sowas ist viel zu steil für einen flowtrail, außer man fährt in serpentinen dort hinunter.


----------



## Mountain_Screen (21. April 2015)

An der Sieg gibt es ja eine nicht legale Strecke, diese hat einen ähnlichen Charakter wie Bad Ems. Sollte ein solches Projekt angestoßen werden, würde dies bestimmt das Bauernopfer in der Region. 
Ich möchte nicht sagen, dass die Strecke geduldet ist, jedoch werden Bäume von Fällungen/Sturmschäden sehr zeitig beseitigt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (21. April 2015)

Ne nich immer, in der Nordeifel wage ich mal zu behaupten gäbe es schon den ein oder andern Hügel an dem man so einen Flowtrail bauen könnte.
Die DIMB hatte sich letztes Jahr auch einiges in Nettersheim angeschaut,manwar nachher sogar von einem Hang recht angetan. Die Stadt war auch schon im Boot, der Rat hatte da auch Bock drauf da man wohl in Nettersheim gerne auf Tourismus setzt. Doch leider wurde dann im weiteren dort in dem Hang eine seltene Schmetterlingsart gefunden bzw. es wurde dessen vorkommen dort bezeugt. Das liess die Zertifizierung erstmal Platzen, man wollte dann an nem andern Hang ne Strecke bauen, halt nur ohne DIMB Zertifizierung, da gibt's ja bestimmte Vorschriften wie z.b.sollte im Schnitt 8% betragen, max 18%, sollte durchgehend 500m befahrbar sein dann darf er erst durch eine Strasse gekreuzt werden usw usw. ( kann man HIER lesen ). Letztlich isset aber dann wie gesacht an den Leuten gescheitert die sich dann hätten in einen Vereinsvorstand wählen lasen sollen. Leute zum schaufeln wären reichlich da gewesen, man hätte noch viel Werbung machen können auch z.B. hier im Forum usw. aber wenns schon an Vorstandspöstchen scheitert war das ganze wohl nich so ambitioniert wie anfangs vermutet.
Schade eigentlich denn immerhin is son Ding auch immer ein riesen Gewinn für die Jugend.


----------



## Pete04 (21. April 2015)

Recht hasse, Hubert - mer schrecken mittlerweile aus Erfahrungswerten de Jugend ab wie Eier....
Lass die Jugend spielen biss se Defizite erkennt - alors; Bilderbeleg "Versenkt!" 





Ein Kid muss tun watt ein Kid tun muss - Randzonen erfahren unn Notfalls Bäche beschmeissen! Kettenöl iss bio-neutral!
 Always on the bride side of life, der Pete.


----------



## redrace (22. April 2015)

Schau hier mal! Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trekki (22. April 2015)

Auch mit begrenzten Höhenmetern am Stück lässt sich etwas machen




3.00 mit Schiebepassage
5.00 kurvig durch den Wald
6.19 einfaches, langes Stück (Zeitraffer)
10.47 kurvig runter + hoch, kleine Sprünge. Aufwändig angelegter Streckenabschnitt

Dort bin ich mit dem lokalen MTB Verein eine Runde gefahren und war erschrocken auf welchen Wege die Gruppe fuhr. An dieser Stelle hat der Guide gesagt:



- links schwierig, auf Sandloch achten
- rechts einfach, nehmt besser diese Spur
Das Problem ist, dass keiner der Strecken als Weg ausgewiesen ist. Der rechte Weg ist nur kaputtes Moos im Waldboden.


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2015)

Dänemark ist echt super 

Noch mal eine aktuelle Aufnahme aus Wuppertal:


----------



## Snowcrash (28. April 2015)

Marc B schrieb:


> Noch mal eine aktuelle Aufnahme aus Wuppertal



Jo, das ist im Kothener Wald, da bin ich ironischerweise früher viel spazieren gewesen, bevor ich mit den Trails angefangen habe. Jetzt komme ich nicht mehr so regelmäßig nach Wuppertal . Diese Schilder stehen da schon seit Jahren überall, schöne Strecke auch, da gibt sich irgendwer viel Mühe mit. Mich würde wirklich mal interessieren, wie die das genehmigt und durchgezogen bekommen haben, Hut ab, jedenfalls.


----------



## Trekki (28. April 2015)

Hut ab? Nein ganz bestimmt nicht Hut ab vor diesem Schild. Das macht ja den ahnungslosen Spaziergänger Angst. Ist ja eine 1:1 Kopie von einem Schild am Zaun vom Kasernengelände


----------



## Snowcrash (28. April 2015)

Ich meinte auch mehr Hut ab vor der ganzen Initiative, so eine Strecke genehmigt zu bekommen, zu verwirklichen und instand zu halten...


----------



## Enrgy (28. April 2015)

Trekki schrieb:


> ... Das macht ja den ahnungslosen Spaziergänger Angst...



sollte es das nicht auch? ein selbstgemalter smilie, der grinsend von einem rad grüßt, erweckt wohl kaum ernsthaften respekt. hier geht es darum, daß fußgänger auf dem kurs nix verloren haben, was in aller deutlichkeit darzustellen ist. alles andere lockt doch eher neugierige an und dann wird schnell mal einer umgesäbelt, das geschrei möchte ich nicht hören. 
und da die bikeverbotsschilder ja nach dem selben tenor (verwendung offizieller zeichen) gestaltet sind, finde ich diese beschilderung genau richtig. da die strecke legitimiert ist, wird man sich auch darüber mit den offiziellen genehmigungsstellen auseinandergesetzt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

